# Joining Army-need visa



## Waza (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been living in the UK for a year and a half on a Working/holiday visa. I live with my girlfriend of three years who is a British citizen. I have recently been accepted into the British army. The problem is that my current visa expires in August and I only begin my training in November. I need a visa for the interim period but do not know what is the best way to go about it or which visa option is most appropriate. The army has given me a letter to post to the Home Office which merely states I have been offered a job in the Army, but it seems they can't do more than this. 
I have thought about going back to SA and trying to get Entry Clearance on a visitors visa but the problem is then I would have to prove my intentions of returning to SA. Or I could potentially apply for a Partnership visa but this seems to be an expensive option for a relatively short period that I need till November when I start my training. 

Has anyone been in a similar situation or knows someone who has and maybe has some advice on what is the best route to follow?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Waza said:


> I have been living in the UK for a year and a half on a Working/holiday visa. I live with my girlfriend of three years who is a British citizen. I have recently been accepted into the British army. The problem is that my current visa expires in August and I only begin my training in November. I need a visa for the interim period but do not know what is the best way to go about it or which visa option is most appropriate. The army has given me a letter to post to the Home Office which merely states I have been offered a job in the Army, but it seems they can't do more than this.
> I have thought about going back to SA and trying to get Entry Clearance on a visitors visa but the problem is then I would have to prove my intentions of returning to SA. Or I could potentially apply for a Partnership visa but this seems to be an expensive option for a relatively short period that I need till November when I start my training.
> 
> Has anyone been in a similar situation or knows someone who has and maybe has some advice on what is the best route to follow?


As a member of the armed forces, you fall outside the immigration rules and don't need a visa as such - your passport will simply be endorsed to that effect.
Just send off your passport to Home Office enclosing your Army letter, and your passport will be stamped exempting you from immigration rules and suspending any limited leave to enter or remain, as long as you are enlisted with the Army. You can do this as soon as you have taken the oath of allegiance. If you have not taken the oath, the Home Office can grant you up to 6 months' leave outside the rules to accommodate this while you await your basic training.
I suppose you can just leave UK before expiry of your existing visa and re-enter with your Army letter, but there may be a delay while they clear up the details with senior officers or Croydon (Border Agency office dealing with armed forces), so it's best to sort it out while you are still in UK.
See http://www.bia.homeoffice.gov.uk/si...ischapter15/section1/section1.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## supsykolet (Jun 20, 2010)

*can student join the army*

i came to uk in january 2010,on a student visa FORM (NIGERIA).
which will expaire in DECMBER 2010.T
HIS IS MY STORY:I WENT TO THE ARMY OFFICE IN 2-12 Bloomsbury Way LONDON WC1A 2SH IN APRIL 2010 AND WAS TOLD IT OK FOR ME TO JOIN WITH MY STUDENT VISA BOTH I NEED TO UPDATE MY PASSPORT TO MAKE IT TO BE 4 HALF YEARS BEFORE THEY CAN REGISTER ME.AND I WAS GIVEN A LETTER TO NIGERIA EMBASSY SO THAT THEY CAN ISSUE MY A NEW PASSPORT.
SO I WENT TO NIGERIA EMBASSY AND I WAS ISSUED A NEW PASSPORT 12 OF JUNE 2010 TO 2015 i.e 5years.and my student visa still valid till decmber 2010.
TO MY SUPRISE,I WENT BACK TO THE ARMY OFFICE LAST WEEK WITH OLD AND NEW PASSPORT AND I WAS TOLD THE PASSPORT IS OK BUT I WILL NEED A WORKING VISA BEFORE I CAN JOIN THE ARMY.
PLS.HELP DONT NO WHAT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!
HOPE TO READY FORM U ASAP.THANKS


----------



## Bigpun (Nov 30, 2010)

Have fallen in the same situation like yours and would like to hear your advice on how you went about it, the process of getting an exempt visa how long it takes and whats needed. Have you started your training? 

Your response would of much help to me. 
Thank you.


----------

